# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  EWN#113 - Cez, Χαλκίδα

## cez

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Πρόσφατα ανακάλυψα ότι έχει δημιουργηθεί wireless network στην Χαλκίδα, και είπα να το ψάξω.

Με τα πολλά, μένω γύρω στα 300-400 μέτρα μακριά από τον PIT (Βασίλη) και είπα να χωθώ και εγώ στο δίκτυο  ::   ::   ::  

Εδώ έχω μια φωτογραφία από το μπαλκόνι μου που φαίνονται καθαρά τα πιάτα του PIT  ::  



Ελπίζω να καταφέρω να αγοράσω τον κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό ώστε να συνδεθώ σύντομα!!!

Έχω δηλώσει την θέση μου ώς Cez #113.

----------


## sv1bjr

Καλώς τον.

Η αγκαλιά του ασύρματου δικτύου είναι ορθάνοικτη για όλους όσους επιθυμούν να εισέλθουν.

Έλα σε συνεννόηση με τον Pit να σε πληροφορήσει σχετικά.

----------


## liousis

Καλωσήρθες γείτονα..Άντε να αυξανόμαστε..  ::  

Στείλε pm στον Pit όπως προανέφερε και αγαπητός sv1jr και εδώ είμαστε και εμείς για να βοηθήσουμε...  ::

----------


## antonisk7

κοντά είστε , πετάξτε ενα utp  ::   ::  

πέρα από την πλάκα, με ένα μικρό πανελάκι θα πιάνεις χαλαρά την όμνι του, και καθάρισες.

----------


## socrates

Καλώς τον!

Χαίρομαι που βλέπω νέα άτομα στο δίκτυο! Σαφως θα μπορούσαμε να είμαστε πολύ περισσότεροι αν είχε γίνει ευρέως γνωστό το ασύρματο δίκτυο της Ευβοιας και το πάντρεμα του με το awmn. Κάτι που όμως θα γίνει σύντομα (έστω και από στόμα σε στόμα) αφού μιλάμε για πιο μικρές κοινωνίες συγκριτικά με Αθήνα. Το πρόβλημα είναι η έλειψη τεχνογνωσίας αλλά όταν κάποιος έρθει σε επαφή με την κοινότητα μας θα εκπλαγεί από την βοήθεια που θα βρει.

----------


## PIT

> πέρα από την πλάκα, με ένα μικρό πανελάκι θα πιάνεις χαλαρά την όμνι του, και καθάρισες.


Αντωνη μαλλον ετσι θα το κανουμε.

----------


## spirosco

> Καλωσήρθες γείτονα..Άντε να αυξανόμαστε..  
> 
> Στείλε pm στον Pit όπως προανέφερε και αγαπητός sv1jr και εδώ είμαστε και εμείς για να βοηθήσουμε...


Ετσι, ετσι...να βλεπει κοσμο ο Βασιλης για να ανοιγει η καρδια του  ::  
Τον ετρωγε το παραπονο που δεν εβλεπε κινητικοτητα στην αρχη  ::

----------


## liousis

Κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ...Άλωστε το έχω υοθετήσει αυτό αφού εδώ και 2 μήνες περίπου είμαι ασύνδετος και ψάχνομαι....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## neo4

Καλως ηρθες φιλε μου!Χαιρομαι που δεν ειμαι ο μονος καινουργιος στο Δικτυο της Χαλκιδας  ::   ::  Ο Pit θα βοηθησει μιας και τα εχει κανει προσφατα με μενα  ::  Η οπτικη επαφη με τον Pit ειναι παρα πολυ καλη(καλυτερη και απ'την δικη μου  ::  ) 
Ο,τι χρειαστεις εδω ειμαστε...  ::   ::

----------


## PIT

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από liousis
> 
> Καλωσήρθες γείτονα..Άντε να αυξανόμαστε..  
> 
> Στείλε pm στον Pit όπως προανέφερε και αγαπητός sv1jr και εδώ είμαστε και εμείς για να βοηθήσουμε... 
> 
> 
> Ετσι, ετσι...να βλεπει κοσμο ο Βασιλης για να ανοιγει η καρδια του  
> Τον ετρωγε το παραπονο που δεν εβλεπε κινητικοτητα στην αρχη


Οπως φαινεται Σπυρο μαλλον θα ειναι τωρα δυσκολα να υποστηριξω ολους αυτους!! Θα πρεπει να βγουν και αλλοι bb κομβοι ωστε να μην εχω εγω ολη την συμφορηση, αλλα και εναλλακτικοι.

Επισης το ΣΚ βγαινει link με rosered!!

----------


## PIT

Απο κει φιλε cez (το ονομα σου??) ειναι η βεραντα σου??
Στο wind δειχνει οτι ειμαστε στα 172m!!  ::  
Να ριξουμε μια καλουμπα utp??  ::

----------


## cez

Θοδωρής

Ναι το ειδα στο wind οτι ειμαστε πολυ κοντα  ::  

ειναι στην μεση το εβραικο νεκτοταγειο και δυσκολα τραβαμε καλωδιο  :: PPPPPPP... 

To router μου ειναι το linksys WAG354G, εχει wireless και ειναι πολυ κοντα στην μελλοντικη θεση της κεραιας/πιατου, ουτε 3 μετρα  :: 

το αλλο προβλημα μου ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να βγω στην ταρατσα, καθως δεν υπαρχει... το ολο πραγμα θα στηθει στο μπαλκονι.

Μιλησα και με τον συγκατοικο μου και ειναι συμφωνος με την ολη ιδεα, και μαλιστα θα βοηθησει! οποτε προχοραμε. 


Καπου διαβασα κατι για τιμες πιατων, γυρω στα 40 ευρω ενα 80αρι. Στεκουν?

edit:Οkz, το γυρισα στα ελληνικα  ::

----------


## socrates

Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία κάνε ένα edit το post σου και γύρνα το από greeklish σε ελληνικά. Είναι κανόνας του forum και πίστεψε με είναι ευκολία για όλους μας.

Κατά τα άλλα μην βιαστείς στο θέμα του εξοπλισμού. Όσοι μας έχουν ακούσει δεν το έχουν μετανιώσει. Είστε σε μια ασύρματη-παρθένα σχετικά περιοχή αλλά γρήγορα οι πόροι (βλ. διαθέσιμα κανάλια με καλή στάθμη SNR) θα εξαντληθουν. Η χρυσή συνταγή είναι στην κατευθυντικότητα, στην χαμηλή ισχή και στην λογική χρήση του φάσματος. Έτσι θα μπορέσουν να χωρέσουν περισσότεροι και να παίζουν καλύτερα. Εγώ στα 300 μέτρα έχω πιάτα για κεραίες και δεν το έχω μετανιώσει.

----------


## PIT

> Καπου διαβασα κατι για τιμες πιατων, γυρω στα 40 ευρω ενα 80αρι. Στεκουν?


23E (80η) gilberdini αλουμυνιου: Σκρα & Δημοσθενους, Καλλιθεα !  ::  

Οποτε Σωκρατη καλυτερα να βάλουμε πιατο ετσι??

----------


## cez

Συγγνωμη που δεν ειχατε νεα μου τοσο καιρο, αλλα ημουν απασχολημενος με διαφορα μικροπραγματα και δεν ειχα πολυ ελευθερο χρονο.

Διαβασα ενα pm, οτι στηθηκαν 2 ακομα κεραιες.
Θα ερχομουν, αλλα το διαβασα μετα απο 7 ωρες, οποτε....

Να ρωτησω κατι αλλο? Το EWN συνδεεται με το AWMN? Υπαρχει και internet εκτος του WLAN? Αν ναι, μονο οτι ειναι αποθηκευμενο σε proxy servers η κανονικα full συνδεση, απο το ΤΕΙ πχ?

----------


## socrates

@pit & cez, Βασικά αν μπορείτε να βάλετε πιάτο πιο φθηνά θα έρθει και πιο καλό θα είναι από θέμα απόδοσης.

@cez, Το ότι συνδέεσαι στο ewn ή κατ' επέκταση στο awmn δεν σημαίνει ότι θα έχεις απαραίτητα και internet. Αν κάποιος συνδεθεί μόνο για το inet καλύτερα να βάλει μια ADSL. Βέβαια όλο και κάποιος θα βρεθεί να μοιράσει την ADSL σύνδεση του και γρήγορα θα διαπιστώσεις και στην πράξη ότι το δίκτυο έχει πολλά περισσότερα να προσφέρει.

----------


## cez

Βασικα εχω ηδη internet στο σπιτι, μια dsl 2048/256, απλα ενημερωτηκα ρωτησα.

----------


## socrates

> Βασικα εχω ηδη internet στο σπιτι, μια dsl 2048/256, απλα ενημερωτηκα ρωτησα.


Ναι βρε συ... απλά το αναφέρουμε συχνά πυκνά για να μην υπάρχουν παρανοήσεις και να το ακούνε και άλλοι. Το ewn όπως και το awmn είναι best effort δίκτυα. Είναι free, είναι open, αλλά δεν υπάρχουν εγγυήσεις σχεδόν για καμία υπηρεσία. Το να βλέπεις ένα τέτοιο δίκτυο να εξελίσσεται και να συμμετέχεις και εσύ σε αυτό πιστεύω ότι είναι αρκετό (αποκτάς πολύ καλές γνώσεις, γνωρίζεις αξιόλογα άτομα κ.α.). Τα υπόλοιπα είναι το κερασάκι στην τούρτα αφού θα μπορείς να δεις το αποτέλεσμα της όλης προσπάθειας στην οθόνη του υπολογιστή σου.

----------


## sv1bjr

> Το να βλέπεις ένα τέτοιο δίκτυο να εξελίσσεται και να συμμετέχεις και εσύ σε αυτό πιστεύω ότι είναι αρκετό (αποκτάς πολύ καλές γνώσεις, γνωρίζεις αξιόλογα άτομα κ.α.). Τα υπόλοιπα είναι το κερασάκι στην τούρτα αφού θα μπορείς να δεις το αποτέλεσμα της όλης προσπάθειας στην οθόνη του υπολογιστή σου.


Γεια στο στόμα σου.

Αυτή είναι (ή θα πρέπει να είναι), με λίγα και μεστά λόγια, η όλη φιλοσοφία συμμετοχής στο ασύρματο δίκτυο. 

Σ' αυτήν εμπεριέχονται τα κίνητρα, το ενδιαφέρον και η ικανοποίηση της απολαβής της προσπάθειας του να βάλεις και εσύ ένα μικρό λιθαράκι στην δόμηση, διάδοση και στην εξάπλωσή του.

----------


## PIT

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Where are you?????

----------


## sv1bjr

Athens by night  ::   ::   ::

----------


## PIT

> Where are you?????



Where are you C E Z ?????

----------

